# CSST pipe and bonding



## Big Dawg (Jan 6, 2022)

It is my understanding that CSST flexible gas pipe used to connect a furnace or a gas hot water heater to the main black gas pipe should be bonded to protect against lightning strikes generating arcing that can cause the CSST to be compromised and cause a fire.

I read the following:
" While the old method for bonding CSST required a connection at the main electric panel, this is no longer required by the national fuel gas code. The current Fuel Gas Code requires CSST to be bonded anywhere on the electrical service grounding electrode system. *That means that the bonding conductor for CSST can be connected to the metallic water piping coming into the home*, a ground rod at the exterior, or anywhere else on the service grounding electrode system. This change makes it much easier to properly bond CSST."

My home has this CSST flexible connector with bonding clamps that are connected at the CSST brass nut with a UL 467 clamp and 6 gauge wire that is then clamped to the main cold water copper pipe coming into the home. Are copper water pipes considered "metallic water piping"? If so then... am I correct in assuming that my setup is properly bonded and protected?
I can send pictures if clarification is needed.
Thanks,
BD


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

